# PM-1236 Precision 12″X36″ Metal Lathe - $4500 (Port Orchard WA)



## Nogoingback (May 30, 2019)

PM-1236 Precision 12″X36″ Metal Lathe
					

One year old Precision Matthews 12X36 metal lathe. Approximately 120 hours of use and in great shape. 100% functional. DRO installed. Heavy cast iron base. Comes with 3-Jaw, 4-Jaw, Tru-set 6-Jaw, and



					seattle.craigslist.org


----------

